# Ronan Lyons online course: The Economics of the Property Market



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2021)

__





						Continuous Professional Development - Economics - Trinity College Dublin
					






					www.tcd.ie
				





*What topics will you cover?*

This four week online course will equip you with basic tools to apply economic analysis in the property market. Core concepts, such as shifts in demand and supply, opportunity cost, and general equilibrium effects, will be explored and applied to your practice.


Session 1: Understanding Markets
Session 2: Demand for Property
Session 3: Supply of Property
Session 4: Public Policy & the Property Market

*Who is this course for?*

This course is relevant to professionals with a work-related interest in housing and the property market, including Estate Agents, Valuers, Landlords, Solicitors, Chartered and Quantity Surveyors, Planners, Financial Analysts, Accountants, BER Assessors, Engineers, Construction Professionals, Active Fund Managers, Pension Fund Administrators, mortgage brokers and other professionals working with mortgages, and those employed in the social housing sector.
This online course can be considered towards CPD for professionals, and certificates for completion of the course will be issued upon completion.

*Who teaches the course?*

Ronan Lyons is an Assistant Professor of Economics at Trinity College Dublin, where his research focuses on property markets, in particular long-run housing markets and sustainable real estate. His doctorate at Oxford was on Ireland’s Celtic Tiger housing market bubble. Previously, Ronan worked as an economist for IBM and for Ireland’s National Competitiveness Council. He is a frequent contributor to national and international media on Irish housing and the broader economy and he is also the author of the quarterly Daft.ie Reports on the Irish housing market.

*When does the course start?*

Registration is now open for the next intake, which starts on May 10th . Registration closes Monday April 26th, at 5pm.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2021)

the discount code twtr2021 will get you a reduced rate...


----------

